# Question about OpenSLP

## indros

This is kind of a broad question:

Are there a lot of things that take advantage of this in portage?

----------

## indros

I am guessing by the number of responses, there isn't an overwhelming case for using slp at this time then, eh?  :Smile: 

----------

## seringen

 *indros wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Are there a lot of things that take advantage of this in portage?

 

use=slp

```
kde-base/kdenetwork media-video/vlc net-nds/openldap net-nds/ypbind net-nds/ypserv net-print/cups
```

hth

----------

## Dr.Dran

Hi! I'm resuming the post, because I have a trouble, what's the real function of the openSLP, what does it do?

For example it work like mDNSresponder?

Please help me to resolv all my doubt   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

UP!!!

 :Very Happy: 

Please does anyone konws what kind of job does the Open Service Locator Protocol? And Does anyone have a knowledge for the configuration of that service?

----------

## EmmEff

I'm interested in this as well...

What I'd like to do is "advertise" my printer exported on Linux so my Mac and Windows machines can see it.  Is this possible with CUPS and OpenSLP?  Judging by the name, OpenSLP locates the resources.  What is used to make them available to be located?

----------

